# Spielen Pacific Rim, Godzilla und King Kong im selben Universum?



## Darkmoon76 (22. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spielen Pacific Rim, Godzilla und King Kong im selben Universum?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Spielen Pacific Rim, Godzilla und King Kong im selben Universum?*


----------



## Asuramaru (22. Oktober 2017)

Finde die idee nicht schlecht da mir Pacifc Rim gut gefällt.


----------



## stevem (22. Oktober 2017)

Was für ein Blödsinn, wieso ist dann in Pacific-Rim Godzilla nie erschienen um die Erde zu retten ? Den laut dem letzten Godzilla Film soll ja Godzilla eine Art Hüter der Erde sein und das Gleichgewicht der Erde ausgleicht immer ausgleicht wenn zb andere riesen Monster erscheinen ...... würde man Godzilla in die selbe Welt wie von Pacific-Rim setzen, dann bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das die "tollen" Regisseure das "Rad" wieder mal neu erfinden wollen und daher eine absurde neue Entstehungsgeschichte von Godzilla erfinden wollen, ich kann mir dann gut vorstellen das laut deren Meinung Godzilla auch ein Alien (Kaiju) sei .... zumindest traue ich ihnen nach dem ich den Trailer zu Pacific Rim 2 mit den Ninja und  MMA Roboter gesehen habe, alles zu ....


----------



## Solo-Joe (22. Oktober 2017)

stevem schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn, wieso ist dann in Pacific-Rim Godzilla nie erschienen um die Erde zu retten ? Den laut dem letzten Godzilla Film soll ja Godzilla eine Art Hüter der Erde sein und das Gleichgewicht der Erde ausgleicht immer ausgleicht wenn zb andere riesen Monster erscheinen ...... würde man Godzilla in die selbe Welt wie von Pacific-Rim setzen, dann bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das die "tollen" Regisseure das "Rad" wieder mal neu erfinden wollen und daher eine absurde neue Entstehungsgeschichte von Godzilla erfinden wollen, ich kann mir dann gut vorstellen das laut deren Meinung Godzilla auch ein Alien (Kaiju) sei .... zumindest traue ich ihnen nach dem ich den Trailer zu Pacific Rim 2 mit den Ninja und  MMA Roboter gesehen habe, alles zu ....



Als Godzilla Fan kann ich auch nur hoffen, dass Pacific Rim nicht mit einfließt. Der erste Teil war "cool", zumindest was die Grundidee sowie Ton und Bild angeht. Teil 2 werde ich mir irgendwann mal kostenlos bei Amazon oder Netflix gönnen. Gut schaut dieser von den Trailern her nämlich nicht aus. Lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren und werde die Kritiken verfolgen.


----------



## Asuramaru (22. Oktober 2017)

Also sie müssen sich natürlich etwas einfallen lassen damit die Universen zusammen passen,aber am ende der Credits von Kong Skull Island kommt noch etwas und dort ist ein Bild mit eienr höhlemalerei zu sehen bei der Gojira einen mehrköpfigen Drachen gegenüber steht,das wird wohl King Ghidorah sein.


----------



## Odin333 (22. Oktober 2017)

Naja, Kong vs. Godzilla ist ja schon kompletter Schwachsinn - Kong ist verglichen mit Godzilla ja nur ein abgebrochener Gartenzwerg.
Da spielt es wohl auch keine Rolle mehr, wenn man jetzt auch noch Pacific Rim ins gleiche Universum stopft. Ein halbwegs logisches Gesamtfundament für alle drei Storys wird es sowieso keines geben.


----------



## UthaSnake (22. Oktober 2017)

Naja, in Kong wird ja erklärt das Kong eben noch im Wachstum ist - der könnte also noch heranwachsen 
Aber Pacific Rim (und das sage ich als Fan von Monsterfilmen) passt nicht in das Godzilla Universum.
Wenn ich an den stark bebilderten Godzilla von Gareth Edwards denke... hmm dann passt für mich Pacific Rim 2 (rein vom Look her!) gar nicht in das Univerum. (Wobei ich das Problem auch schon mit Kong hatte)
Ich persönlich(!) finde das ein Filmuniversum sich schon durch einen kontinuierlichen Look präsentieren muss.
Zudem wäre es schon irgendwie merkwürdig wenn man sich Godzilla ansieht und dann das Intro und den Monolog vom ersten Pacific Rim.

Ich für meinen Teil bin erstmal sehr gespant auf Godzilla 2.
ich hoffe Dogherty schafft es ebenso wie Edwards den Film richtig stark zu bebildern.
Und ich hoffe das drei Gegner dieses Mal nicht zu viel sind - und die menschlichen Darsgteller dürfen dieses Mal sinnigeres zeug zu tun haben (das einen auch interessieren sollte ^^)


----------



## Asuramaru (23. Oktober 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Naja, Kong vs. Godzilla ist ja schon kompletter Schwachsinn - Kong ist verglichen mit Godzilla ja nur ein abgebrochener Gartenzwerg.
> Da spielt es wohl auch keine Rolle mehr, wenn man jetzt auch noch Pacific Rim ins gleiche Universum stopft. Ein halbwegs logisches Gesamtfundament für alle drei Storys wird es sowieso keines geben.



Kong gehörte schon früher mit zu den Japanischen Kaiju Monstern,Ist also nichts neues.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OVwsiIKOBsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## stevem (23. Oktober 2017)

Cool habe grad über Godzilla 2 gegoogelt und bin auf folgende Eastereggs gestoßen:

Im letzen Godzilla Film sieht man Hinweise auf Mothra, hier zwei Bilder:

https://i.imgur.com/kN99k9Vr.png
http://www.dreadcentral.com/wp-content/uploads/shobijan-1.jpg
http://www.dreadcentral.com/wp-content/uploads/shobijan.jpg


----------



## Asuramaru (23. Oktober 2017)

Das könnte vielleicht passen das Pacific Rim mit einfließt in das Universum,von der Zeitlinie her währe es fast möglich.

*Zeitlinie von Kong Skull Island*


> 1944: Der Zweite Weltkrieg tobt im Pazifik. In einem Luftkampf zwischen dem US-Amerikaner Hank Marlow und dem Japaner Gunpei Ikari werden deren Flugzeuge so stark beschädigt, dass sie auf einer Insel notlanden müssen. Beide überleben den Absturz und es kommt zum Kampf zwischen beiden; Ikari gewinnt und ist kurz davor, Marlow zu töten, als ein riesiger Affe auftaucht und den Kampf unterbricht.
> 
> 1973: Bill Randa, Leiter der Regierungsorganisation Monarch, will mit seinen Team auf der unberührten und mysteriösen Insel Skull Island nach urzeitlichen Lebewesen suchen.




*Zeitlinie von Godzilla*


> Der Film beginnt 15 Jahre vor der Haupthandlung, als auf den Philippinen bei Minenarbeiten ein prähistorisches Monster (genannt Muto – massiver unbekannter terrestrischer Organismus) erwacht, das daraufhin ein Atomkraftwerk in Japan zerstört. Bei diesem Unglück kommt unter anderem Sandra Brody, die Frau des für Erdbebensicherheit des Kraftwerks zuständigen Joe Brody und Mutter von Ford Brody, ums Leben.
> 
> Im Jahr 2014 wird Lt. Ford Brody, der jetzt als Bombenentschärfer bei der US-Armee arbeitet und selbst eine Frau und einen Sohn hat, nach Japan gerufen, da sein von Schuldgefühlen geplagter Vater verhaftet wurde, nachdem er versucht hat, in das Sperrgebiet um das Atomkraftwerk einzudringen.




*Zeitlinie von Pacific Rim*


> Ende 2013 wird die Welt von riesigen, außerirdischen Monstern angegriffen, den sogenannten Kaijūs.



In Pacific Rim gab es den ersten Angriff eines Kaijus Ende 2013 und der zweite Angrieff 6 Monate später,also ist das Jahr 2014 schon eingeschritten,der Film beginnt dann im Jahre 2020 in Alaska mit den beiden Brüdern.Es wird nur kein Datum genannt wann die Jeager genau erfunden wurden aber wenn die Kaijus in Abständen von 6 Monasten erscheinen dann währe der erste Jeager im Jahre 2015/2016 erfunden worden.Nach dem 4 Kaiju Angrieff wurden erst die Ressourcen der ganzen Welt gebündelt um die Jeager zu erschaffen.

Mal angenommen im Abstand von 6 Monaten
November 2013 erster Kaiju,der Hauptdarsteller Raleigh Becket ist 15 Jahre alt,welcher der beiden Brüder älter ist wird nicht nicht genannt.
Mai 2014 zweiter Kaiju
Novemver 2014 dritter Kaiju
Mai 2015 vierter Kaiju 
Beginn der Ressourcen Bündelung und niederlegung alter Rivalitäten für das Jeager Programm.
2020 Alaska Film beginn mit den beiden Brüdern und dem Jeager Gipsy Danger.Dann ist Raleigh Becket hier 22 Jahre alt.

Von der Zeitlinie her könnte es wirklich passen,Godzilla währe dann mit im Jahre 2014 bei dem zweiten Kaiju Angrieff wo es noch keine Jeager gab.Das könnte wirklich funktionieren,die Zeitlinie der drei Filme lässt es sogar zu.

Das war zwar nur purer Zufall mit den Zeitlinien weil niemand vorher daran dachte die Universen mit einander zu verbinden.


----------



## McDrake (23. Oktober 2017)

stevem schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn, wieso ist dann in Pacific-Rim Godzilla nie erschienen um die Erde zu retten ? Den laut dem letzten Godzilla Film soll ja Godzilla eine Art Hüter der Erde sein und das Gleichgewicht der Erde ausgleicht immer ausgleicht wenn zb andere riesen Monster erscheinen ......



Also die Erklärung ist da doch ganz einfach:
Eine neue Zeitlinie, in der die Enterprise eine "Überechse" braucht. Dafür fliegt sie in ihrer (alternativen) Zeitlinie zurück in die Vergangenheit um dort Godzilla raufzubeamen (Anlehnung an die Wahlsonde).
Dadurch fehlt das Vieh natürlich 2013 beim Angriff des ersten Kaijus.
Das verändert dann wiederum die Zeitlinie, was die Föderation damit verhindert, dass sie Godzilla 2017 wieder zurück um zu helfen.

Du hast echt keine Ahnung vom moderenen Filmemachern


----------



## Asuramaru (23. Oktober 2017)

Also ich habe das ja oben Detaliert aufgelistet und es war nur Purer Zufall aber die jeweiligen Zeitlinien ermöglichen es sogar,nicht wie bei Tramsfomrers wo es schon totaler Quatsch ist mit den Zeitlinien 

Sollten die Universen miteinander vermischt werden währe es dann wie folgt.


1944 die beiden Piloten entdecken die Gerheime Insel von Kong.
1945 Atom Tests im Bikini Atoll um Godzilla zu vernichten.
1973 Beginn der Expedition zur Erkundung der Insel.
1999 wird Muto in einer Höhle entdeckt.
Ende 2013 erster Kaiju,der Hauptdarsteller Raleigh Becket ist 15 Jahre alt,welcher der beiden Brüder älter ist wird nicht nicht genannt.
Mai 2014 zweiter Kaiju
2014 Beginn der Hauptstory von Godzilla
2014 dritter Kaiju
2015 vierter Kaiju
Beginn der Ressourcen Bündelung und niederlegung alter Rivalitäten für das Jaeger Programm.
2020 Alaska Film beginn mit den beiden Brüdern und dem Jaeger Gipsy Danger,Raleigh Becket ist 22 Jahre alt.
2025 Neurekrutierung von Raleigh Becket der an der Mauer Arbeitet und 27 Jahre alt sein sollte.


----------



## Solo-Joe (23. Oktober 2017)

Die Filme von Godzilla und Kong (zumindest die realistischen Ableger) haben ja ein realistischeres Bilderlebnis abgeliefert. Pacific Rim ist halt eher auf der überzeichneten Schiene (Neon, etc.), was auch wunderbar zu dem Film passt.  

Das zu kombinieren ist für mich nicht wirklich möglich. Man muss auch nicht immer alles vermischen. Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten und gut ist.


----------



## stevem (23. Oktober 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also die Erklärung ist da doch ganz einfach:
> Eine neue Zeitlinie, in der die Enterprise eine "Überechse" braucht. Dafür fliegt sie in ihrer (alternativen) Zeitlinie zurück in die Vergangenheit um dort Godzilla raufzubeamen (Anlehnung an die Wahlsonde).
> Dadurch fehlt das Vieh natürlich 2013 beim Angriff des ersten Kaijus.
> Das verändert dann wiederum die Zeitlinie, was die Föderation damit verhindert, dass sie Godzilla 2017 wieder zurück um zu helfen.
> ...



lol, und in Pacific Rim 3 erscheint dann Luke Skywalker um die Erde von den Aliens zu retten oda wie ? ;D


----------



## McDrake (23. Oktober 2017)

stevem schrieb:


> lol, und in Pacific Rim 3 erscheint dann Luke Skywalker um die Erde von den Aliens zu retten oda wie ? ;D



Genau so funktionierts


----------



## Asuramaru (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich verstehe nicht warum das so viele so schlecht finden,ich find die idee gut weil es von der Zeitlinie her passen könnte und wenn die Universen zusammenfließen dann wird das in einen solchen teil auch so gemacht das es passt.

Ähnlich wie bei Harry Potter der am Anfang nur für Kinder gedacht war und dann immer düsterer wurde mit jeden teil weil er auch die Älteren begeisterte und der Übergang ist kaum zu merken.


----------



## stevem (23. Oktober 2017)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum das so viele so schlecht finden,ich find die idee gut weil es von der Zeitlinie her passen könnte und wenn die Universen zusammenfließen dann wird das in einen solchen teil auch so gemacht das es passt.
> 
> Ähnlich wie bei Harry Potter der am Anfang nur für Kinder gedacht war und dann immer düsterer wurde mit jeden teil weil er auch die Älteren begeisterte und der Übergang ist kaum zu merken.



Das kann man aber nicht mit Harry Potter vergleichen, den in Harry Potter wurden keine Filme miteinander vermischt und bekannte Kreaturen oder Charaktere von einen anderen Film bzw Zeitraum hinzugefügt die dann plötzlich erscheinen ....


----------



## Asuramaru (23. Oktober 2017)

Es gibt schon diesen vergleich,nur die Umsetzung ist halt wichtig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-J500FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich warte schon mal auf die Ankündigung, daß *Batman*, *Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod*, die *Piraten der Karibik *Serie, *Avatar* und *Texas *von Helge Schneider im selben Universum spielen. Und Kommissar _00 Schneider_ wird's herausfinden.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Oktober 2017)

Und Stirb Langsam und Darkwing Duck spielen in 1 Universum. Weißt Du das nicht ???   

Echt idiotische Crossover-Ansichten. Soll wohl vorsichtig darauf vorbereiten daß es mal einen Film Pacific Rim vs. Gozilla oder Gozilla vs. King Kong geben soll. Den Machern geht wohl langsam die Kreativität aus.


----------



## Asuramaru (23. Oktober 2017)

ja ihr macht euch etwas lustig darüber,aber wirklich schlecht ist es bei Transformers und den Marvel Filmen,die haben ständig die Schauspieler gewechselt.Aber die sind auch erst Später darauf gekommen aus all den Filmen einen großen zusammenhang zu machen.


----------



## Worrel (23. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und Stirb Langsam und Darkwing Duck spielen in 1 Universum. Weißt Du das nicht ???   .


Doch sicher. Und die Schlümpfe sind Hobbits, Gargamel ist Sauron und Schlumpfine in Wirklichkeit Galadriel. Und Papa Gandalf-Schlumpf paßt auf alle auf.


----------



## Worrel (23. Oktober 2017)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> [...] wirklich schlecht ist es bei [...] den Marvel Filmen,die haben ständig die Schauspieler gewechselt.Aber die sind auch erst Später darauf gekommen aus all den Filmen einen großen zusammenhang zu machen.


Ähm ... Das finde ich beim MCU gerade gut: daß da eben *nicht *dauernd die Darsteller wechseln, sondern bei den 20+ Filmen nur der Edward Norton-Hulk und ein Powers Boothe Charakter (den man sowieso nur kurz im Dunkeln sieht) umbesetzt wurden. Ja gut und endlich mal wieder ein neuer Spiderman - allerdings zählen die bisherigen Spidermen nicht zum MCU 

Und daß das MCU eine längere Reihe wird ist doch spätestens seit der Abspannszene des Hulk Streifens klar, in der Tony Stark was davon sagt, daß SHIELD ein Team zusammenstellt. Würd ja keinen Sinn machen, wenn's dazu dann nicht auch entsprechende Filme geplant gewesen wären.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. Oktober 2017)

...also seit "Pride and Prejudice and Zombies" kann mich gar nichts mehr schockieren.


----------



## Batze (23. Oktober 2017)

> Spielen Pacific Rim, Godzilla und King Kong im selben Universum?


Na logisch, spielt doch alles auf der Erde und im selben Kino kann ich es auch noch sehen.


----------



## Asuramaru (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab ne vermutung warum immer alles als schlecht abgestempelt wird.

Ich glaube das es sich dabei um das Alter handelt,den alte Menschen mögen keine Veränderungen weshalb immer schnell die hater Keule geschwungen wird.

Bei manchen dingen kann ich es verstehen wie Microtransaktionen in Spielen,aber bei sowas wie dem hier nicht.

Warum man sich dem gleich verschließen muss ohne das Optimismus oder Erwartungen auf das Resultat fals es dann wirklich passieren sollte,das steht ja noch garnicht fest.

Bei Transformers wurde es von Teil zu Teil schlechter,aber der Erste ist wirklich gut gelungen und Teil Zwei passte auch noch.

Ich muss mal ehrlich sagen bei der Batman Trilogy ist mir garnicht aufgefallen das die Darstellerin von Rachel Daws ausgetauscht wurde.Erst als ich die Filme mehrfach gesehen habe viel mir auf,stop das ist ja ne ganz andere Darstellerin.Das wurde so geschickt gemacht das es nicht wirklich auffällt.

Und Godzilla hat nun auch früher schon Gegner aus dem All gehabt und dort auch schon gekämpft,von daher könnte man auch hier wirder Pacific Rim einbauen.

Aber man hatte auch damals schon Godzilla mit einer anderen Kaiju Filmfreihe verschmelzen lassen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J500FN mit Tapatalk


----------

